# Cant pad for the DIY'er



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I've wanted to try and make cant pads for my TT30s for a while now and finally got around to doing it. I wanted to address the issues too of the TT30 not having enough padding along the base. I've seen a few threads in here asking about it and I thought mine turned out pretty good so I figured I'd show the steps and results.

First I bought that 2mm craft foam and art store, 8 sheets.

I had some old gel heel cups laying around that I used to use in my work shoes and figured they might come in handy.









I peeled the middle gel out, the part that is under the heel is a little bit stiffer than the rest of the gel.









I overlapped three pieces of the foam, 1-inch overlap each. that overlapping seemed to give my size Large bindings the best gradual cant.

I placed the heel pad right in the middle of where it will sit in the binding and glued everything in place with foam glue and let it sit overnight.









Then over all of that I glues another foam sheet on top of that, so the gel heel pad is kind of sandwiched in between the foam and let that dry.

In the meantime I used a piece of paper and put it in the binding and creased the paper along the edges so I'd have a stencil of the footbed of the binding.

I cut that paper stencil out and placed it right on top of the glued pieces of foam right where I wanted it so that the heel pad would be in the correct spot and traced it with a pen.

Then I just cut the foam right along the trace marks.

I picked up some pretty strong low profile velcro to attach the cant pad to the binding.









Three pads on the binding and the foam cant pad leaves me with this.








and









Place it in the foot bed and you have a full footbed cant with a gel heel support.









I put my boots on and tested it out and feels awesome. Hopefully it will hold up in the snow. I'll update this once my mountain opens up and I can actually ride them. I have no idea what degree cant it is but it seems like just enough for my stance width.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

STH47541 Smooth Cast 320 Fast Setting Urethane Liquid P - bidStart (item 23723811 in Toys & Hobbies... Tools, Supplies & Engines)

I've often thought of using some of this in a simpe wedge mold to make a flexable plate to cant the whole binding. You could even use a harder urethane in the middle for better heel/toe response.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Hey, thanks for the idea. Tried it out and looks like it should work pretty well. Hopefully be able to test it out in a couple weeks.


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice. Easy on and off as well. What kind of an angle you think you've achieved??


----------



## hhaidar (Feb 1, 2011)

nice writeup! Keep us posted on how it holds up. DIY engineering ftw.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

I'm not sure what kind of angle I have with it. I'll try and measure it tomorrow to see if I can figure it out.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Good to know the DIY snowboard tweaking isn't dead man.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Rode it for a couple runs the other day. Seems to work pretty well. Will have to see how durable it is but otherwise it seems to work well. Didn't kill board feeling or the responsiveness from what I could tell.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks for this write up just made them yesterday and it seems like it will work out pretty nice.


----------



## Kwanzaa (Sep 4, 2011)

awesome idea man.


----------



## phishoutofwater (Dec 21, 2011)

Thanks to Sudden Death for pointing me here!

How's everyone's durability working out? Any new ideas for increasing durability? Any problems with powder packing up under with such a limited amount of velcro?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice idea. I tried a few things but this is simple and effective.:thumbsup::thumbsup:.


----------



## Sudden_Death (Mar 23, 2011)

Mine have held up quite well and the velcro has kept it snug. No real powder here so I can't speak to that aspect.


----------



## dantech (Jan 27, 2011)

So far so good...but this winter blows and just started here 2 weeks ago and I've only used them 4 times.


----------



## Dichotomous (Jan 8, 2014)

sorry for the zombie thread, but I have a method which I intend to try for this. 
Using silicone caulk and corn starch, somewhere between equal parts and almost no starch (more starch cures faster and makes harder but less flexible end result). You mix the silicone and corn starch together in a big plastic bag (gallon size or so, wont stick to the bag) and then when its nice and mixed, roll it smooth with a rolling pin (still in the bag, no mess). you can have a book of the thickness you want on either side, and it will end up with a large angled slab of silicone when it cures. peel the bag away, and cut to fit. probably would want velcro to attach, but you could also embed something in to fit into holes in the side of the bindings too, like a thin frame.

anyways, it should leave a silicone wedge that would work perfect for this.

you can color it with linseed oil paint from an art supply store, for crazy looking bindings


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

:thumbsup: life hacks are great! Snowboard hacks are better!

Hack the planet!


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

i hacked my cant from a piece of high density foam with a hacksaw. it was the foam from a kayak roofrack pad....took about 5 mins and it's lasted 2 seasons now


----------

